
Low Unemployment Brings 100k Salaries to Taco Bell - RickJWagner
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/taco-bell-will-run-pilot-program-paying-select-managers-100000-a-year-but-in-n-out-burger-already-pays-managers-160000-2020-01-09
======
pacinoreads
How are we going to get kids to graduate from high school if they can quit
school and make a six-figure salary at Taco Bell?

~~~
danShumway
By emphasizing the other tangible benefits of high school beyond making six-
figure salaries.

On the other hand, if the only communicable, tangible benefit of graduating
from high school is making a six-figure salary, then why would we care whether
or not graduation rates decrease?

But in reality, this is probably the wrong takeaway from the article. The
article's conclusion is pretty dour:

> Salaries in the fast-food industry range from eye-popping to barely getting
> by

So start from the fact that these salaries are not consistent between
companies and positions over time. Add to that the fact that getting yourself
promoted to six-figure salary manager at a Taco Bell is probably a lot more
work than graduating from high school, and then add again the fact that most
high school students don't dream of being fast-food managers in the first
place, and are rarely making decisions based on long-term monetary goals.

All of that together means this concern is probably not worth worrying about
in the first place.

~~~
kaidon
live and let live

